# MAC Paint Pot, Paint & Shadestick Swatches



## CellyCell (Jul 24, 2008)

*Have any MAC cream shadows in the form of paint pots, shadesticks, or paints? Post your swatches here!*

------

Paint Pot

Skin: NC-45

No primer/base

[Top Row - left to right]

Painterly

Perky (le - fafi)

[bottom Row - left to right]

Indianwood

Cash Flow (le - fafi)

[Far Right]

Artifact






Close Up


----------



## pinksugar (Jul 24, 2008)

thanks for posting. those colours look gorgeous!


----------



## savvywoman (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey thanks for the swatches! I was looking at buying perky but I guess it has more pink/peach in it then I had expected but I still want it


----------



## tashi771 (Jul 24, 2008)

Painterly looks like the best base. I have Indianwood and I find it to be too shimmery as a base, especially for a casual look


----------



## marciagordon189 (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks...I think i will try painterly.


----------



## glamadelic (Jul 24, 2008)

I have Rubenesque. I use it as a base, and it also makes a pretty eyeshadow by itself. Its a little shimmery, but I love it! I'll do a swatch soon!


----------



## internetchick (Jul 24, 2008)

Thanks for those! They are so pretty.


----------



## Aprill (Jul 30, 2008)

bumpo NC42 skin


----------



## LookLovely429 (Aug 22, 2008)

I am so in love with Indianwood...goregous color...we are the same NC-45...so if it looks that great on you I know it will on me.

Thanks!


----------



## Nick007 (Aug 22, 2008)

I like that sharkskin.


----------



## Sunshine80 (Sep 3, 2008)

I bought a sample of painterly and I really like it as a base


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 3, 2008)

Lovely! Thanks for sharing!


----------



## shyiskrazy2 (Sep 3, 2008)

I want that Rollickin' but it's LE. Anyone? Bueller?


----------



## Sirvinya (Sep 8, 2008)

Here are mine! I'm sure some of you have some I don't! So post them here!






l-r:

-Silverbleu

-Corn

-Gracious Me

-Royal Hue

-Sharkskin

-Sea Me

-Overcast

-LuckyJade

-Mangomix


----------



## mynameisanna (May 10, 2009)

omg! indianwood and artifact look great


----------



## paulinha-br (Sep 11, 2009)

I need one Paint Pot


----------



## ~Angela~ (Dec 28, 2009)

More P/P swatches - No Base or Primer

Bare Study - Moss Scape - Rollickin' - Electro Sky - Blackground


----------



## xxrejxilxx (Apr 4, 2010)

bare stud, painterly, and electro sky needs to be in my collection


----------



## kayley123 (Apr 7, 2010)

Hello! I'm new here, but just thought I'd post a quick comment...PAINT POTS ARE AWESOME! Thanks for the swatches!!!!! Electro Sky is so vibrant!


----------

